# Looking for Bob Maki Snowshoe Bindings



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I am trying to find some Bob Maki Rubber snowshoe bindings for some military snowshoes that I have. I want these because they are easy on-easy off with my large Pac Boots. Anyone know where to find them? I am having trouble finding them.


----------



## smile4bargains (Oct 21, 2010)

Hello!
I have several pairs of Bob Maki snowshoe bindings for sale in various sizes if you still need them.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

PM me the sizes and prices please.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I am very interested in a set of the bindings also. Just post up on the thread what sizes and prices. Others might be interested also. How do the sizes run? Are they just S/M/L/XL, or are they fit to exact shoe size?


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Interested!!!!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Get some old inner tubes and make your own.

Cost,.....about an hour of your time. So in your case Fallguy, about $1. :wink:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Scarfy (BBJ),

I might need you to help me make a set of those. I saw the ones on your shoes they were pretty cool.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I guess they really didn't want to sell any thing!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Savage260 said:


> I guess they really didn't want to sell any thing!


SPAM! I didn't even look at the guys name to notice that that was his FIRST post. :******:


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

Well, if anyone still needs to buy some, these guys sold me mine: Rocky Mtn. Sporting Goods in Riverton Wyoming. Phone # 307 856 7687, ask for Mike. He will know what you are looking for, he works there Tuesday through Saturday. :thumb:


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I just received a pair of bindings in the mail. The website where I ordered them said size large is mens 6-13. That is wrong. On the back of the package size large is for mens 6-10.

So, I have a pair of larges that need a home.

$40 TYD. This is not a deal by any means, but you'll pay this or a little more if you were to order them online and have them shipped. I figured it out, and I have $40.75 into them.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

What site did you order from? I wear 12/13s so I would need the XL also.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

This is the only place where I found XL's being sold...

http://www.northwoodsports.com/index.ph ... i+snowshoe


----------

